# short face budapest tumbler pigeons



## tolerance38




----------



## LUCKYT

NICE!, are they show or preforming type?, If there is such a type. Dave


----------



## tolerance38

White pigeons
Turkey /izmir
GSM; 90+05359260047








[email protected]


----------



## Skyeking

They are lovely and cute as ever!!!!

I love the budabirds!!!!


----------



## ValencianFigs

I heard that rasing these birds are really hard? Does anyone have any problems with them?


----------



## wolverine

there are plenty of problems with the budapest. Most have a hard time feeding there young, so it is wise to have "pumpers" to feed the babies. The young also have a hard time hatching. They also take longer to wean and must watched to make sure the young are eating enough. Short faces are more work but worth it IMO.
BTW these are the show type.


----------



## ValencianFigs

Thats good to know, I wanted to get some when I make my loft bigger this upcoming summer. But I might get a pair just for the fun of it  They look really exotic. How small are they? I always liked the red ones.


----------



## wolverine

they are a small breed a little bigger than Figuritas but not much.


----------



## spirit wings

yes they are really cute and a pair would be nice to have in a fancy bird loft even if you did not breed them... fostering is not hard though if one wanted to try..


----------



## ValencianFigs

Yeah I could foster them under some figuritas or even ringnecks? Has anyone fostered pigeon eggs under Ringnecks. Also how much do Short Faced Budapests cost?


----------



## Skyeking

ValencianFigs said:


> I heard that rasing these birds are really hard? Does anyone have any problems with them?


Some of them have issues raising babies, but mine seem fine with feeding the kids. One male I have has raised several babies and they are mixed breed and much bigger then him.

I'd say try it, and have a couple of homers (on stand by) who have been parents to raise them, just in case.


----------



## wolverine

IMO I think homers are to big to use as pumpers for budapest. I would use ny flights or the figuritas. I have never heard of anyone using ringneck doves.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

wolverine said:


> IMO I think homers are to big to use as pumpers for budapest. I would use ny flights or the figuritas. I have never heard of anyone using ringneck doves.


 I have used a ringneck dove pair once when I had no other choice, the baby pigeon was a large feral that was found after the nest was destroyed & brought to us. This pij baby was a day old, so very small.

The dove pair did a very good job for the first 10 days but we decided to pull the baby & handfeed because it was too much for the dove pair to handle.

I think that ringnecks would & could raise baby budas.

Our Stettiner Tumblers have raised two babies for 10 days until they lost interest then we took over handfeeding.


----------



## ValencianFigs

Do they require a different feed?


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

ValencianFigs said:


> Do they require a different feed?


 Which the ringnecks? I mix my own feed for the ringnecks & our Stettiners & budas.

The short beaked breeds do require a different feed than the long beaked pigeons.


----------



## ValencianFigs

I was talking about the budas, but I used to feed my ringneck doves a wild bird seed blend, untill I got my figuritas and I found out what to add for the pigeons and I gave them for the doves and they liked it so I mix it for the figs and the ringnecks, But the budas have really small beaks, so I guess it would need smaller seeds, than the figs.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

This is the mix I feed this mix for both the short faced pigeons & doves -Safflower, oat groat, whole wheat, millet, pop corn kernals & in the winter I add small black sunflower seeds or sun flower chips.

For some of this mix I use Delong no corn feed, just make sure you pick out the larger peas, then add the other seeds.


----------



## ValencianFigs

That sounds like a nice feed mix. Very simple but they would eat it all.


----------



## Hawk_hunter

Any offer for a pair of these bird? I would like to buy a pair. I'm locate in SoCal.


----------



## ThePoultryFarm

I wouldn't mind a pair either. I am looking for a pair of top show quality, in a cool color.. anybody?


----------



## wolverine

what is a cool color? for me it is the dark beak types which means blues,grizzles and storks. The white beaks come in all colors except grizzles and storks.(ok grizzle and stork aren't colors but I think you get my meaning)


----------



## ThePoultryFarm

I saw a couple at the NYBS that I absolutely adored.. I couldn't tell you what colors they were though.


----------



## hackle86

*budapest*

I have two pair of these birds. They hatched twice this year so far. The hens feed great but the cocks do not feed at all. So I hand raised the rest of the way and they have started to eat seed on there own. Does anyone know anything more about them? I would like to show the birds. I just don't know much about what makes a good show bird. Thanks


----------



## wolverine

Where are you from?


----------



## hackle86

York, Pennsylvania


----------



## wolverine

I think a good place to start would be join the Empire shortface club. There are a few good breeds out by Lancaster that belong to the club


----------



## hackle86

I saw the club listed on the npa web site but there was no contact info. Just a gentleman's address. Do you know someone I can contact.


----------



## wolverine

I sent you a pm


----------

